# Bassadict69's 2020 Soil Tests



## bassadict69 (Apr 2, 2018)

Here are my latest soil test results for my front lawn and then my back lawn. It looks like after fighting low pH in the back, it is now too high. This will be the first year to really start working on the front.

MEHLICH3 for both...

*FRONT YARD*
St. augustine pH (1:1 Water) 5.75 Low
Phosphorus, ppm 36.93 High
Potassium, ppm 149.19 Very High
Calcium, ppm 1,176.27 Very High
Magnesium, ppm 262.77 Very High
Sodium, ppm 20.12 Optimum
Sulfur, ppm 9.70 Low
Copper, ppm 0.42 High
Zinc, ppm 1.92 Medium

*BACK YARD*
St. augustine pH (1:1 Water) 6.73 High
Phosphorus,ppm 25.00 Medium
Potassium, ppm 89.81 High
Calcium, ppm 690.85 Medium
Magnesium, ppm 170.62 Very High
Sodium, ppm 14.23 Optimum
Sulfur, ppm 3.91 Low
Copper, ppm 0.96 High
Zinc, ppm 4.79 High


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I cant read any of this.


----------



## bassadict69 (Apr 2, 2018)

I couldn't figure out pics for some reason so I had to copy/paste the text...


----------



## bassadict69 (Apr 2, 2018)

Any suggestions?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Sorry, I knew I was missing someone this am when I checked this folder.

Did they provide you with how much lime to apply? The front needs calcitic lime. It is strange to see almost a pH difference between front and back. Did you apply lime to the back in the past?

I think you should do some phosphorus to get it to 50ppm.

The front yard need potassium, the back can use some too.

You are on the low side of sulfur. The ideal way for you to address it is using SOP for the potassium. It will also give you sulfur.

Check the soil remediation guide in my signature for details on what to apply/ how much/ when.


----------



## bassadict69 (Apr 2, 2018)

Yes, the back has had I think two years of lime, I believe it was dolomitic. This is the first year I am getting serious on the front.

LSU Ag suggested a rate of 2.29 lbs per 100 square feet.

SOP?


----------



## bassadict69 (Apr 2, 2018)

Never mind on the SOP? I am reading your guidelines now...


----------



## bassadict69 (Apr 2, 2018)

g-man said:


> Sorry, I knew I was missing someone this am when I checked this folder.
> 
> Did they provide you with how much lime to apply? The front needs calcitic lime. It is strange to see almost a pH difference between front and back. Did you apply lime to the back in the past?
> 
> ...


So I need to add more potassium and phosphorus even though results show high/extremely high?

Am I still ok with a balanced fertilizer?


----------

